

Songkick (YC S07) iPhone app: 100,000 concerts in your pocket - ian
http://evolver.fm/2011/06/08/songkick-launches-excellent-iphone-app-for-finding-shows/

======
mattgreenrocks
Well, shit, I've been working on something similar for awhile now and I was so
close to being done.

Any suggestions on how to proceed?

~~~
iaskwhy
If you are so close just finish it and you'll see what to do next! Worst case
scenario you just lost that (small?) amount of time but you will have learned
a couple of thing in the meantime.

As for Songkick, congratulations!, I don't think I could live without it.

Update: It seems like this app is even better than the site since it added
some options which are really nice: "just added" and "your plans". I kinda
wish there was a way I could only see currently touring artists and their
concerts on the country I am currently in (because I don't mind travelling a
few hours to see some amazing concert). Example: I'm in London but I didn't
know about Foo Fighters playing in MK. I wish I did before it sold out...

------
brianstorms
Eventful (2008) iPhone app: 5,000,000 events (including more than 100K
concerts and 500K demands for concerts) in your pocket.

